# 3/17 Mixed Bag!



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Started off the morning with a couple dozen shrimp from Outcast. Launched at sunrise after meeting SeaLark and another gentleman. Started off catching two sheepshead and a sandfish. Dead for a while than snagged a blenny(?) and some barnacles. Jetty turned off, so I peddled out the pass and started a drift. Found a honey hole and on three consecutive drifts I caught my first snapper, a bull red, and a catfish. Snapper was unbelievable. Didn't know what I had and it was fighting different than anything I've ever caught. Anyone want a tag-along for some bottom bumping let me know, I'm hooked! Ended the day with one more sheep and meeting a fellow Pro Angler owner.

Edit: Some may remember the hat from last year. It's back by popular demand!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Nice catch


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work, that's a fine snapper for sure!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahhh... the old Slippery Dick. Thats what the little guy is called. If he only knew, he might be a hell of a lot meaner


----------



## Littoral (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Ahhh... the old Slippery Dick. Thats what the little guy is called. If he only knew, he might be a hell of a lot meaner


 True, and it's a Wrasse which is a name you can use in mixed company.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

And if you caught it it is "Yer wrasse"...:whistling:
Brent


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great looking snapper - sounds like a good day


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

im down to tag along if youll have me. I plan on goin out there sunday with 2 others possibly if you wanna meet up.


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

If you fishing in the destin area I will be glad to go out with you saturday. I need to break in my new outback. Pm me and ill give u my phone number.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work. Did you launch at pickens? We will probably be out there saturday. Maybe we will see you.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, no no no! I would need to tag along with someone. That was my first bottom fish, ever. I'm in need of a GPS and a FF before I can think about targeting snapper and groupers seriously. It was a blast though dragging him up from 50ish feet of water. If anyone wants to teach a newb a thing or two I'll bring bait!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

good Job! got some good kayak wars points on the board....


----------

